# powerhead



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

lol


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Can you adjust the flow?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

lol


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

just get a Aqua-clear 802 powerhead they are adjustable and they work super good.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

i would turn the power down on your powerhead. 400 gph in a 20 gal is a little strong in my opinion.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

lol


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

fury said:


> would it hurt the fish or just make them super strong


 If you have to much it may just bloww them around..








Its only a 20 gallon its not like they have alot of room anyway


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i have an AC5000, 1000 gph on a 90 gallon, it's a little extreme, but its a big enough tanks that they can choose not to swim in it, but they usually do. if your concerned about too much puwer, move it so there is an area with little current where they can rest in.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

In my opinion a powerhead thats filtering the volume of the tank 20 times in an hour might be too strong and stress the fish. Emjay your ac5000 at 1000 gph is only filtering the volume of the tank about 10 times an hour compared to his 20 times an hour thats why Im thinkin it might be a little too strong.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i dont have little 2" fish here. my reds are 6-7" by now, and just sit in it like it's nothing. i also dont leav it on all the time, and as soon as i turn it on they swim over to where it's coming out of. they can handle it. also if it was tooo strong i would have taken the attachment off, added air, or cut down the size of the intake with smaller tubes. it's perfectly fine for them


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i agree with emjay. i think that our Ps can handle more current than people think. i only have an 802, and they can swim right up to the output and just hang there like it's nothing. i plan on getting them an even stronger one eventually so they have to workout.

Joe


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

emjay i agree with you that your powrhead is around the right strength for your tank but furys 400 gph on a 20 gal is proportionally equal to you having a 1800 gph powerhead on your 90 gal. are me and mr harley the only ones that think a 400 gph powrhead is too strong for a 20 gal?


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

i have to agree that 400 gph sounds way extreame in a 20 gallon ..if the fish do make it then they will have shoulders from hell ..lol id try a smaller powerhead too and save the bigger head for a larger tank someday ..... just me tho... Mickey


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah i understand that the 400 would be too strong, i dont doubt that. 
i read that wrong first time.

fury are you planning on upgrading anytime soon, to a bigger tank? even if you get a 35 gallon or then a 55 gallon, it's woulld then almost be considered too weak.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Got an 802 2day bloody awesome piece of kit!! Recommend gettin1 of these!! Loads of current and aeration!


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

i got a 20g for now with 2 baby rbps... i have no power head but a aquaclear filter 150.. i am going to upgrade the filter to 300 very soon but is it ok that i have to powerhead?

when i get a bigger tank im going to get another aquaclear 300 and a powerhead for sure.. but i was just wondering if no powerhead in my 20g was ok?

i tried putting that lil machine with the tube and a lil ball that creates bubbles in the tank but it just freaked my ps out so i took it off right away...


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

sharpk said:


> i got a 20g for now with 2 baby rbps... i have no power head but a aquaclear filter 150.. i am going to upgrade the filter to 300 very soon but is it ok that i have to powerhead?
> 
> when i get a bigger tank im going to get another aquaclear 300 and a powerhead for sure.. but i was just wondering if no powerhead in my 20g was ok?
> 
> i tried putting that lil machine with the tube and a lil ball that creates bubbles in the tank but it just freaked my ps out so i took it off right away...


 Its ok that you dont have powerheads theyre more of a luxury than a neccessity. They give your p's some exercise while circulating the water in the tank. An air pump with air stone wont help a whole lot more since you allready have some agitation on the surface from your ac150.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah u dnt need 2hav 1 thy just baid in the exercise of ur fish, may even help them grow kwika due to the workout!! Up 2u m8, get 1 if u like!!! The ac201 should be fine in ur 20!!!


----------

